# I made a composition about Species Dysphoria (opinions pls)



## SleepyKitsune (Jun 18, 2022)

I have composed an orchestral/cinematic song that is intended to capture the feeling of species dysphoria, although I haven't explicitly stated that outside the FA forum. I would love some opinions on this, especially from fellow dysphoria havers.
Identity- DJAlpha
(Also, a reminder that I don't want my status as a furry to be mentioned outside of FA)

This song is in Db Major, at 120BPM.


----------



## SleepyKitsune (Jun 18, 2022)

According to wmich.edu Db Major is:
A leering key, degenerating into grief and rapture. It cannot laugh, but it can smile; it cannot howl, but it can at least grimace its crying.--Consequently only unusual characters and feelings can be brought out in this key.


----------

